# Contour: Roam or HD or GPS



## EC99SS (Dec 6, 2007)

Hi all
I'm set on getting a contour (yes looked into others as well). However curious on your throughts which contour to get (Roam, HD, GPS). I think the Roam seems nice except everyone says the drawback is the lack of 60fps. How much of a difference does that make? Plus it looks like contour doesn't even have the HD on their site anymore.

I like the bluetooth app for the GPS version and know I don't want the + version as it's too expensive for what I need it for.

I would appreciate anyone's inputs with experience on the above models.

Thanks
EC


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

I don't think the GPS version can use the BT app only the + , no 60fps means no slow mo footage which was a deal breaker for me personly, roam has built in non-replaceable battery so useless for mulitday tours/trips. Bluetooth sucks in my opinion eniffecient short range battery hogging wireless medium, WiFi backpack add on comes out for GoPro Hero1 & 2 in Feb which will be far superior than anything Bluetooth also more flexible since u can choose to use it not based on usage application. 

Good luck and remember to post YouTube links to your footage in the video/media forum section.


----------



## EC99SS (Dec 6, 2007)

hikeswithdogs said:


> I don't think the GPS version can use the BT app only the + , no 60fps means no slow mo footage which was a deal breaker for me personly, roam has built in non-replaceable battery so useless for mulitday tours/trips. Bluetooth sucks in my opinion eniffecient short range battery hogging wireless medium, WiFi backpack add on comes out for GoPro Hero1 & 2 in Feb which will be far superior than anything Bluetooth also more flexible since u can choose to use it not based on usage application.
> 
> Good luck and remember to post YouTube links to your footage in the video/media forum section.


Thanks for the input. I thought the GPS version came with BT app but I could be wrong. Hmm...the 60fps seems like it could be an issue but I'm not sure how often i would need slow mo footage. I'm not a big video editor. Thanks again for your insight!


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

EC99SS said:


> Thanks for the input. I thought the GPS version came with BT app but I could be wrong. Hmm...the 60fps seems like it could be an issue but I'm not sure how often i would need slow mo footage. I'm not a big video editor. Thanks again for your insight!


NP I don't mean to be down on the roam I think it's a great POV cam with a nice lens and form factor, they just left out a couple key features(for me)that kinda pissed me off because before the Hero2 came out it was my top choice


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

The Contour GPS does work with the Bluetooth app, I have it and it works fine. I don't have any experience with the other Contour models but I've been happy with the GPS.


----------



## baconzoo (Nov 12, 2010)

ROAM image quality is better from what I hear, and cheaper if you don't need the frills.

I also like the on/off slider and that is all operation.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

baconzoo said:


> ROAM image quality is better from what I hear, and cheaper if you don't need the frills.
> 
> I also like the on/off slider and that is all operation.



Cool didn't realize the GPS worked with BT , yes the ROAM has the new contour 2.8 glass lens(same with the +) so it'll do better in low and changing light conditions.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

People crying about the Roam battery are being closed minded and not thinking of an external charger


----------



## EC99SS (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks all

I'm kind of leaning towards the ROAM. The GPS version only has 1 feature I would "like" and that is BT but I can do without it I suppose. I would also only need the GPS to see my max speed (but I have an app for that). I like the simplicity of the ROAM (namely the on/off switch with instant record). I'm mainly getting it to record my runs with buddies for fun. I'm not big into video editing (actually a newbie in that arena) so perhaps the complaint of lack of 60fps wouldn't affect me. As long as the video quality is crisp and clear I think I'll be happy.


----------



## newnew (Nov 21, 2011)

the GPS DOES have the BT. i have that unit and it works just fine with my ipod touch....


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

WalkingCorpse said:


> One thing about the ROAM is that you have to sync with a cpu to swtich from video options and photo mode.. Thats my biggest issue. But i have a unopened ROAM I am selling for $150!


stop fucking spamming your stupid roam you got for $80 bucks all over this forum

keep it in the b&s


----------

